# I'm Puzzled



## wdcav1952 (Aug 30, 2009)

Being a simple turner I stayed far on the sidelines for the great 360 herringbone debate.  I considered it an exotic problem that I simply could not unravel.  By now you are probably wondering what on Earth I am getting at.  Trust me, I have a point, but it is not ready to be made just yet.


*STAY TUNED!!!!!*


----------



## KenV (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it PINK???


----------



## USAFVET98 (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it bigger than a bread box?


----------



## markgum (Aug 30, 2009)

Cav,  we ALWAYS wonder what on Earth your getting at or into.  
but instigators always have more fun.  :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 30, 2009)

Mark, sometimes *I* wonder what I'm doing!!!!

I never was much good at math.  I remember that a circle has 360 degrees, but I'm not sure what that means.  Shouldn't the circle melt at that temperature, or at least start to unravel those degree things? 

Anyway, I averaged about 75 in some sort of math, calculus I think.  Now I scrape calculus off of teeth, which is not exactly exotic, but I do have a certificate allowing me to legally do it.  I guess I have a gift for obfuscation.  :tongue:

*STAY TUNED!!*


----------



## scoutharps (Aug 30, 2009)

Cav, as a DA, I have to ask--what type of suction do you prefer on this puzzle?  Or just the air/water syringe?  Retraction?  I shall now duck and run....


----------



## Fred (Aug 30, 2009)

KenV said:


> Is it PINK???


 


USAFVET98 said:


> Is it bigger than a bread box?


 
Is it what your uniform came in? Probably not, as I am sure you wear uniforms that couldn't possibly "fit" in a bread box. If it did wouldn't that make it a bit 'crumby' and uncomfortable to wear?

Until you let us all know, I am not about to stretch my neck out on a limb just yet with any type of guesses!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cav, what are you up to now?!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 31, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Cav, what are you up to now?!



I am trying different mixes of all my pills!!  :doctor:

BTW, this will all be made totally clear.  My comments/hints will come full circle and the mystery will unravel.  My gift to the forum is that I certify that I will reveal the mystery after oh, 75 more clues!! :biggrin:

*STAY TUNED!!!!!*


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those experimental drugs are finally coming back into play for you, eh?


----------



## leehljp (Aug 31, 2009)

I am waiting! Are you going to invent a 300° circle or something like that? :biggrin: 

Kinda like Yogi Berra:You better cut the pizza in four pieces because I'm not hungry enough to eat six.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 31, 2009)

I reckon the daft bugger has made a 360 tooth pen from his captive audiance and swapped his pills for volunteers:biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (Aug 31, 2009)

you make me laugh skip!:biggrin:you come up with some good ones.


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 31, 2009)

Speaking of clues, has anyone noticed that he's mentioned the number 75 TWICE now?


----------



## skiprat (Aug 31, 2009)

bgibb42 said:


> Speaking of clues, has anyone noticed that he's mentioned the number 75 TWICE now?



Probably hinting about his next birthday..........


----------



## stolicky (Aug 31, 2009)

How about a double spin?
720° circle = twice around

That would be confusing.....


----------



## USAFVET98 (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL     too much....



skiprat said:


> Probably hinting about his next birthday..........


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2009)

A 300 degree circle is easy, just cut all the pieces to short. I apologize before hand to anyone that actually tries this.


----------



## Rojo22 (Aug 31, 2009)

(Cav (Age) + 75 )/ Cav IQ + ((number of guesses) * (Square root of pink))= 360.  I knew I would figure it out, it was just a matter of deducting the clues.....LOL....


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 31, 2009)

Been wondering where you are, William.  Was hoping you were gone on vacation or something because you haven't been posting much lately.  Now I see your devious mind has been at it again.

I'll bite, is it wood related?:wink::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok so Cav said he's puzzeled.............so whats different?


----------



## bneff (Aug 31, 2009)

Is this like "Lost".  Tons of clues, lots of questions, but we have to wait 6 years for the answers?


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you saying that we should change Pi to exactly 3.00000 because it makes calculations easier. Indiana tried to legislate that in 1897, but it failed to pass because it didn't make the math any easier.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 31, 2009)

RussFairfield said:


> Are you saying that we should change Pi to exactly 3.00000 because it makes calculations easier. Indiana tried to legislate that in 1897, but it failed to pass because it didn't make the math any easier.




Were you at the meeting, Russ and met Cav???


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 31, 2009)

> Were you at the meeting, Russ and met Cav???



Ed, Cav told me his grandparents met you at that meeting!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 31, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Ed, Cav told me his grandparents met you at that meeting!



Untrue!!!!

I was working the WEST coast that week.

Cav sure has a lousy memory!  That's probably WHY he has this problem with the 360 Herringbone-he keeps trying to make that 300 degree circle!!!

75 times, he claims!!!


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 31, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Untrue!!!!
> 
> I was working the WEST coast that week.
> 
> ...


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 31, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Ok so Cav said he's puzzeled.............so whats different?



OK so Roy can't spell.........so what's different? :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dang, it is time to come  up with another mysterious posting.  My excuse for a brain is tired, so I'm going to let you folks do all the work.  Review each of my posts and check for words that are repeated.  These words are the hints as to the exciting information that will soon be imparted to the waiting masses! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I almost forgot:


*STAY TUNED!!!!*


----------



## USAFVET98 (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL   hahaha..  You guys are too much. I am really enjoying reading this thread..




wdcav1952 said:


> OK so Roy can't spell.........so what's different? :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## seawolf (Aug 31, 2009)

Hope you don't mind if I just chek back in a year or so and see if anything developed.
Mark


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 31, 2009)

_*Unravel
Circle
75
Stay Tuned

*_


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 31, 2009)

mbroberg said:


> _*Unravel*_
> _*Circle*_
> _*75*_
> _*Stay Tuned*_


 

Vision is excellent,
Raises the bar for everyone!!!


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 31, 2009)

I think it means that everyone should stay tuned while he attempts to unravel the mysterious make up of a circle before he turns 75.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 31, 2009)

True but last I looked a circle had 360 degrees......or was that 630?:redface:seems I can even flip numbers:tongue::biggrin::tongue:





wdcav1952 said:


> OK so Roy can't spell.........so what's different? :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Aug 31, 2009)

Must be 75 pieces to make up a 360 degree circle.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 31, 2009)

You guys are starting to get the idea.  You may be working for your wood, but the exotic mystery is starting to unravel.  Now if you can just unravel the 360 degree circle into 75 certified parts, you will understand the gift that this thread is to all mankind!  

*STAY TUNED!!!*


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 31, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> You guys are starting to get the idea. You may be working for your wood, but the exotic mystery is starting to unravel. Now if you can just unravel the 360 degree circle into 75 certified parts, you will understand the gift that this thread is to all mankind!
> 
> *STAY TUNED!!!*


 

I believe I am going to barf.  Deep in here.


----------



## ericw95 (Aug 31, 2009)

So Cav has designed a 75 piece 'kit' for us to fund his retirement that looks like a 300 er 360 degree herringbone.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 31, 2009)

Comon Cav the suspense is killing me!


----------



## skiprat (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, I reckon between Cav and the Resonator, they've found a Herringbone resin blank manufacturer and it's gonna cost us $75


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 1, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> I am trying different mixes of all my pills!! :doctor:
> 
> BTW, this will all be made totally clear. My comments/hints will come full circle and the mystery will unravel. My gift to the forum is that I certify that I will reveal the mystery after oh, 75 more clues!! :biggrin:
> 
> *STAY TUNED!!!!!*


 
I think you are probably trying to make a pen out of 75 extracted teeth broken up into 360 pieces!!


----------



## CSue (Sep 1, 2009)

And the teeth come from the almost extinct *herringbone* fish.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 1, 2009)

See the *MYSTERY REVEALED* thread!


----------

